# 2015 VEGAS lucky - dog



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Lucky dog won't be until tomorrow. Tonight is the World Cup.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks so is that in the am early ? and is it possible to watch some how ? thanks,Pete53


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

prime bow archer won the lucky dog.


----------

